# My Purple Sanchezi from MA



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I just got my sanchezi from Massive Aggression today and he is a beauty. Unfortunately there was a shipping overlay/delay because of my area or something so this guy sat in the box for a day longer than he should have in 80+degree heat with a heating pack in the box with him. Besides some fin rot and ammonia burns he is sitting damn pretty. He's still a bit wobbly in the tank but I think he will pull through just fine. I even made sure to drip acclimate him because I knew he was in a pretty fragile state.

Anyhow, enjoy some pics of my purple sanchezi and his tank (be nice the plants need to mature a little more







) . These shots were taken right after he was released into the tank so he was just kinda chilling on the bottom and getting his lean on







:


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

that tank is bad ass

and the sanch is very colorful, nice pick up


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Man your Camera have such a excellent quality. Very nice pick up with that.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

beautiful fish !!!!
nice picture quality
nice tank set up


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Congrats that's a nice looking sanchez


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

You've got the best planted tanks, good work.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

<<-----Jealous...... Beautiful tank and fish! How do you get that moss to stick to the backing of your tank? And what is it?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

nice pick up from ma...i thought that was dirty. How big is he?

your tank is coming along HC is filling in nicely and i cant wait til i believe _Rotala rotundifolia_? i might be wrong but hope its 
grows into a nice bush

one thing i only suggest is spreading out the java moss so it covers your whole background, but im pretty sure your going to
do that soon...

other than that, sweeeeeet


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I love the red throat...excellent color on him.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I am going to try and feed him today and see if he'll eat.

scubasteve!,
I used a product called handifoam to make that background. it dries a grey/rock color and the java moss just naturally grows onto it. I placed it in the crevices and it just started to spread from there.

Snakebite,
the fish is around 5" and yes it's Rotala rotundifolia. The java moss actually started as only patches and that is as far as it has grown. eventually the stems will be high on the left and right side so the moss will probably most likely just grow in the middle type area.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice lookign sanchezi and tank great pickup


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow your tank is awsome looking nice pick up on the sanchezi to....


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks guys. I am curious to see how the piranha changes the dynamic of the tank. with the increased eating habits and poop I am worried it will cause a bit of an algae bloom, so I am going to make sure to clean the water more often and hope that avoids that problem.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

A+ man...looks sweet.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Your tank is extremely nice! That sanchezi looks like he is going to be quite a gem!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the kind words. I am going to try and feed the P tonight. Hopefully, he'll eat.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, I don't know what is nicer. The color on your new Sanch or your tank. Both are amazing!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very Genin-Certainly got some excellent coloration on him-And like stated that tank is beautiful man!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice fish


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

That sanchezi is awsome looking


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks guys. I noticed upon being back from work that he has a bit of fin rot/fungal growth on the end of his tail fin where it was all burned up from the ammonia in the bag he was sitting in. I am dosing some Pimafix.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Do us a favor and post some pics of that beautiful sanchezi when its all healed up. It looks amazing now, cant wait to see it when its all healed up and comfy in its new home. Good luck, and great pickup Genin.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Genin said:


> Well I just got my sanchezi from Massive Aggression today and he is a beauty. Unfortunately there was a shipping overlay/delay because of my area or something so this guy sat in the box for a day longer than he should have in 80+degree heat with a heating pack in the box with him. Besides some fin rot and ammonia burns he is sitting damn pretty. He's still a bit wobbly in the tank but I think he will pull through just fine. I even made sure to drip acclimate him because I knew he was in a pretty fragile state.
> 
> Anyhow, enjoy some pics of my purple sanchezi and his tank (be nice the plants need to mature a little more
> 
> ...


where do you get those tiny little plants that look like small grass bushes? are the hard to maintain?
pm me please


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hey scuba, will do. he is eating and the pimafix seems to be working. I give him a few weeks to be completely up to par. he is still afraid of the bright light and hides most of the day in the stem plants. i can't wait until he comes out of his shell.

kilicar,
PM inbound.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful fish and tank.

You have done a great job.


----------

